# Ewing Irrigation



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

I really like the place near where I live. Their prices are cheaper than what I can find online for many products.

Today I bought a 50 lb bag of greentrx 16-1-2 for $20.67 and a 5 lb jug of prodiamine 65WDG for $51.30

Just a heads up. I don't know why they do this but these prices are cheaper than what is listed on their website.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

They treat me like they actually want my business.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

$51 is an excellent price. I emailed Team Turf Erie looking for granular prodiamine and he attempted to steer me to the 65WDG for a low, low, price of $120! I politely declined :lol:


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

That's very true, even for homeowners. Earlier in the year when I visited for the first time I had many questions and they were happy to help and they weren't talking down to me.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> $51 is an excellent price. I emailed Team Turf Erie looking for granular prodiamine and he attempted to steer me to the 65WDG for a low, low, price of $120! I politely declined :lol:


Just a little markup.  
It's listed for 88 on ewing's website. I don't know why they sell it for less in store


----------

